# Dakine Seeker 15L hydration pack review



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Osprey Raptor - the best! End of discussion!


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 19, 2017)

Completely agree: Osprey Raptor!


----------



## tool.nerd (May 1, 2015)

I love how every post leads to the Osprey Raptor. I agree, the Osprey has been my favorite pack in terms of comfort.... But with zero waterproofing features, it's a pain having to carry my phone and pager in a ziploc bag. When I went to Ireland recently, there was quite a bigger selection of waterproof biking and hiking gear.


----------

